# problemi post-installazione

## lordalbert

Ciao. Io ho appena installato Gentoo da chroot, ho riavviato per bootare nel nuovo sistema ed ho alcuni errori.

 *Quote:*   

> >>Mounting root...
> 
> mount: Mount /dev/hda3 on /newroot failed: Invalid argument
> 
> !! Could not mount specified ROOT, try again
> ...

 

E mi dice di inserire un device da montare... io inserisco /dev(hda1 (Partizione su cui ho appena installato Gentoo) e continua.... Ho pensato ad un errore di fstab, ma ho guardato e mi sembra giusto...

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /               xfs             noatime         0 1

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Poi, continuando... alla fine c'è un problema di rete

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * network interafaces eth0 does not exist
> 
> * Please verify hardware or kernel module (drives)
> ...

 

Mi connetto con un router... come posso risolvere il problema?

Ciao e grazie![/quote]

----------

## lopio

ciao per il problema di rete sembra che tu non carichi il modulo giusto per la tua scheda di rete (posta lpci)

Hai il modulo in questione in  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?  

Prova a fare a mano modprobe <modulo in questione>  e poi riavviare la rete con /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart 

Per il problema numero 1 sembra che il tuo bootloader specifichi come directory root la partizione hda3 invece che hda1.Puoi controllare nel file di configurazione (/boot/grub/grub.conf se usi grub) ?

ciao

----------

## lordalbert

allora, il primo problema l'ho risolto... praticamente root era giusto, era sbagliato real_root... ora l'ho corretto, non me n'ero accorto.

Per la scheda di rete, io ho una realtek8139, e se non ricordo male il modulo doveva essere 8139too, ho provato con

```
  # modprobe 8139too

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory

```

devo ricompilare il kernel con quel modulo? Il problema è che non l'ho mai fatto  :Very Happy:  Ma se devo, ci proverò...

----------

## alexbgl

Se usi spesso la rete ti conviene compilarlo interno  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

ecco, ora ho risolto...

Cmq si, uso SEMPRE la rete  :Smile: 

Quando capirò come, lo compilerò interno  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

ho notato altri errorini... (nonostante il sistema funzioni...]

Quando accendo il sistema, nella fase di boot compaiono molti errori, tipo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> udevd-event[64xx]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed
> 
> udevd-event[64xx]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed
> ...

 

dove xx sono numeri che variano... lo stesso errore, con xx diverse...

Poi, mi loggo come root ed esce

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Configuration error -unknow item 'GETPASS_ASTERISKS' (notify administrator)
> 
> 

 

Infine, carico il modulo della rete con modprobe, riavvio net.eth0 e si connette, tutto apposto... ma alla fine esce

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SIOCADDRT: file exists        [ !!  ]
> 
> 

 

Il sistema sembra funzionare, ma se riesco a toglierli mi sa che è meglio  :Smile: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Quando accendo il sistema, nella fase di boot compaiono molti errori, tipo
> 
> [snip]

 Sicuramente al primo 'emerge' hai aggiornato udev. Ti sei ricordato di lanciare 'etc-update'?

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Poi, mi loggo come root ed esce
> 
> [snip]

 Anche qui, sospetto sia dovuto al fatto che non hai aggiornato i files di configurazione di pam con 'etc-update'.

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Infine, carico il modulo della rete con modprobe, riavvio net.eth0 e si connette, tutto apposto... ma alla fine esce
> 
> [snip]

 Non so se ti leverà l'errore, ma di sicuro ti permetterà di non riavviare net.eth0 a mano tutte le volte:

```
echo "8139too" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

Questo carica (in automatico al boot) il modulo della scheda di rete. L'altra soluzione, come ti è già stato detto, è compilare il modulo builtin. Hai usato per caso genkernel?

Ciao.

----------

## lordalbert

etc-update ho provato ad eseguirlo, ma mi chiede se voglio modificare i file o tenerli... io ho detto di sostiruire gli update a quelli originali, ma continua a chiedermelo all'infinito, qualsiasi cosa io gli rispondo...   :Confused: 

Cmq si, ho usato genkernel... magari fra un po' lo compilerò a mano, ma siccome non ne sono capace, aspetto di aver trovato una buona guida prima di farlo, in modo da evitare problemi...

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> etc-update ho provato ad eseguirlo, ma mi chiede se voglio modificare i file o tenerli... io ho detto di sostiruire gli update a quelli originali, ma continua a chiedermelo all'infinito, qualsiasi cosa io gli rispondo...  

 Credo che tu debba informarti e leggere le manpages di etc-update, perché è un'utility fondamentale in Gentoo e se non la sai usare è un vero guaio. Guarda anche qui.

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> magari fra un po' lo compilerò a mano, ma siccome non ne sono capace, aspetto di aver trovato una buona guida prima di farlo, in modo da evitare problemi...

 Io credo che ora che hai un kernel funzionante, cominciare a dare un'occhiata a mano al menuconfig togliendo i driver a device che mai avrai e mettendo builtin i moduli che sicuramente ti servono (8139too, ad esempio) cominci a farti un po' di "gavetta". Il file di config ce l'hai già, si tratta di sfoltire i parametri configurati leggendo l'help di tutte le voci e utilizzando l'output di `lspci` come guida. Se vuoi, dai un'occhiata al classico autù.

Ciao.

----------

## newred

Ciao , anche io all'avvio ho un'infinità di messaggi udevd-level[***] che mi segnalano variabili o voci mancanti.....

L'etc-update l'ho già lanciato ma credo a questo punto di aver fatto qualche porcata... cmq il sistema non da problemi particolari..... premetto che il pc è un serverino casalingo e quindi ho installato per ora solo samba...

----------

## crisandbea

 *newred wrote:*   

> Ciao , anche io all'avvio ho un'infinità di messaggi udevd-level[***] che mi segnalano variabili o voci mancanti.....
> 
> L'etc-update l'ho già lanciato ma credo a questo punto di aver fatto qualche porcata... cmq il sistema non da problemi particolari..... premetto che il pc è un serverino casalingo e quindi ho installato per ora solo samba...

 

se riesci posta le segnalazione che ti escono, altrimenti non possiamo capire con precisione ciò che ti dice.

ciauz

----------

## crisandbea

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> etc-update ho provato ad eseguirlo, ma mi chiede se voglio modificare i file o tenerli... io ho detto di sostiruire gli update a quelli originali, ma continua a chiedermelo all'infinito, qualsiasi cosa io gli rispondo...  
> 
> Cmq si, ho usato genkernel... magari fra un po' lo compilerò a mano, ma siccome non ne sono capace, aspetto di aver trovato una buona guida prima di farlo, in modo da evitare problemi...

 

lanciando etc-update:

1)ti dice che ci sono X file da aggiornare giusto?

2)puoi rispondere cosi : -3, in questo caso ti elenca uno ad uno tutti i file da aggiornare, ed ad ogni file se vuoi aggiornarlo(cosa che di solito io faccio) scrivi semplicemente y.

ciauz

----------

## newred

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *newred wrote:*   Ciao , anche io all'avvio ho un'infinità di messaggi udevd-level[***] che mi segnalano variabili o voci mancanti.....
> 
> L'etc-update l'ho già lanciato ma credo a questo punto di aver fatto qualche porcata... cmq il sistema non da problemi particolari..... premetto che il pc è un serverino casalingo e quindi ho installato per ora solo samba... 
> 
> se riesci posta le segnalazione che ti escono, altrimenti non possiamo capire con precisione ciò che ti dice.
> ...

 

Ciao , questi sono i messaggi di errore che compaiono all'avvio

udevd-event[****] exec o program' /sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[****] exec o program' /sbin/udev_run_hot plug' failed

Di questi errori me nè spara un'infinità all'avvio , ognuno con un numero diverso dove o messe ****

Cosa devo fare??

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Hai già aggiornato i files di configurazione con 'etc-update'? Quale versione di udev usi?

Ciao.

----------

## newred

I file sono tutti aggiornati...

Quello che c'è intallato è /udev-103

----------

## crisandbea

 *newred wrote:*   

> I file sono tutti aggiornati...
> 
> Quello che c'è intallato è /udev-103

 

hai dato un'occhiata qua e qua  ed se magari ci capirai poco, causa lingua usata dai occhiata anche qua

ciauz

----------

## newred

Ok grazie, ci darò un 'occhio...

Un altra cosa.... ho visto che è uscito un aggiornamento del kernel..... c'è un modo per reinstallare il sistema base senza perdere i file di configurazione più importanti( flag use, raid1, rete)

Sono appena all'inizio con gentoo e vorrei limitare il numero di programmi installati dato che lo uso sul mio server casalingo e ho trovato alcune librerie che non so quale programma le abbia installate....

----------

## randomaze

 *newred wrote:*   

> Ok grazie, ci darò un 'occhio...
> 
> Un altra cosa.... ho visto che è uscito un aggiornamento del kernel..... c'è un modo per reinstallare il sistema base senza perdere i file di configurazione più importanti( flag use, raid1, rete)

 

Non devi reinstallare, basta aggiornare solo il kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> Sono appena all'inizio con gentoo e vorrei limitare il numero di programmi installati dato che lo uso sul mio server casalingo e ho trovato alcune librerie che non so quale programma le abbia installate....

 

Per sapere chi ha installato cosa basta usare equery.

Se si tratta di un file:

```
equery belongs /path/to/file
```

Se si tratta di un pacchetto non in world (quindi una dipendenza):

```
equery depends nomepacchetto
```

equery è nel pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit

----------

